# Any good books out there for a newbie?



## YoungAquaticPhotos (Nov 14, 2006)

I picked up "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" by Diana Walstad. I also visited Rexs Guide to the planted tanks site. It was very helpful, in fact I emailed him a few questions and he responded back quickly with recommendations. 
I just noticed as I am typing this that the book I purchased is under recommended books at the top of this forum and also The Inspired Aquarium. How is this last one?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Another good book is _"Planted Aquariums, Creation and Maintenance"_ by Christel Kasselmann.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*books*

I think both of those books are great, another one I have in my collection is ENCYCLOPEDIA OF AQUARIUM PLANTS by Peter Hiscock (BARRON'S)


----------



## YoungAquaticPhotos (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Bristles and trenac!


----------



## satsumas (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been advised to buy The Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants by Peter Hiscock. I was interested in getting some of the books by Takashi Amano but was warned that they offer little in terms of help and guidance, there more like picture/inspiration books.


----------



## LastAndroid (Nov 4, 2006)

I also recommend Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants (Amazon.com link). I borrowed it from a local library and it was very helpful. It's a great starting point as it has most of the basic info and a nice assortment of plants as well as a few arrangements. Plus it's easy to read and has nice pictures.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

satsumas said:


> ...I was interested in getting some of the books by Takashi Amano but was warned that they offer little in terms of help and guidance, there more like picture/inspiration books.


Some folks say this is Amano's best book for help and guidance: Aquarium Plant Paradise. I have it. Amazon.com: Aquarium Plant Paradise: Books: Takashi Amano

The Tropica Aquarium Plant Catalogue is OK: Tropica Aquarium Plant Catalogue at Big Al's Online

A Fishkeeper's Guide to Aquarium Plants by Barry James was my first plant book. Amazon.com: A Fishkeeper's Guide to Aquarium Plants: A Superbly Illustrated Guide to Growing Healthy Aquarium Plants, Featuring over 60 Species: Books: Barry James

Barrons Aquarium Plants Manual is OK: Barrons Aquarium Plants Manual at Big Al's Online

I also have Barrons Plants For Your Aquarium: Barrons Plants For Your Aquarium at Big Al's Online


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, well, when I saw the title of this thread, I was going to recommend the Diana Walstad book, but you've got it already! It is a GREAT book, and each time I re-read it, some new piece of information sinks in that hadn't registered before. 

I also second the recommendation of the Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants by Peter Hiscock. 

And, the Kassellman book is wonderful, if you can find it. I've only had the pleasure of perusing other peoples' copies, as I believe its out of print.

In the latest issue of the journal of the Aquatic Gardener's Association (AGA), a new book called "The Simple Guide to Planted Aquariums" got a very positive review. I haven't read it yet (its a recent release), but there is a website by one of the co-authors, Rhonda Wilson that has some very good information, especially if you're tending towards Low-Tech (in line with the Walstad book). If you google Rhonda Wilson, you should be able to find the site quickly. Of course, if you ARE tending towards low tech, be sure to read the El Natural forum here on APC - its loaded with great information!

Be sure to read all the guides and "stickies" here on APC - personally, I've been reading (and re-reading) the basics on aquascaping, and again, I glean new information each time I read it.

Check out your local library - there are bound to be several books of value, but which may not necessarily make your Purchase list. For instance, the Tetra book "Hobbyist Guide to the Natural Aquarium" is rather outdated and certainly pushes Tetra products, but its easy to find in the library, and occasionally shows up in some close-out stores. The plant pictures and descriptions are decent, but I wouldn't spend a fortune on it. Library candidate? Yes. Purchase candidate, probably not. 

If you consult a lot of sources, you'll probably find there are a myriad of opinions out there. There are. Try to see the broader themes, and the consensus, as well as what will work best for you in terms of your own planted tank goals. What maintenance regimes will fit best with your lifestyle? Your budget? Your physical space for the tank? Do read lots and lots of the wonderful discussions here - there is a lot of good information.

Welcome to APC, and happy reading!
-Jane


----------

